# HELP! Door Light Lenses...



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the site, but real excited about being a part of it! I recently purchased a 04 GTO and I'm about to store it for the winter (hate Michigan...). However, I am doing some minor fixes here and there before storage and while she's in storage too.

My GTO was missing the lenses to the lights on the bottom of the door panel (both driver and passenger). So I called a local dealer to try and get some, but they explained they no longer house them, blah, blah, blah...Anyways...anyone know where I can get a pair of these? I need just the lenses and thats it. I've researched online, ebayed, craigslisted...I just can't find these anywhere. HELP!

Thanks!


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

No ideas yet??? I'm finding it real hard to find certain parts for this car and these door light lens' are the hardest thus far...please help!

Thanks!


----------



## Monaro CV6 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go to another dealer, they would still be available. I live in Aus' and they were used on plenty of other models. My all wheel drive holden wagen even has them.

Cheers Geoff


----------

